# Happy birthday knight1fox3



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Now it's your birthday?

Have a great one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Dude. It's your birthday. Swing the old ban hammer at Matt. Come on. It'll be fun.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Go crazy and ban both Matt and Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dude. It's your birthday. Swing the old ban hammer at Matt. Come on. It'll be fun.


No no, do ram first.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! December birthdays unite!


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dude. It's your birthday. Swing the old ban hammer at Matt. Come on. It'll be fun.
> ...


Oooo triple ban.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!!

:happybday: :multiplespotting:


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy the day!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 20, 2014)

Enjoy the warm weather! Happy birthday!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday KF!


----------



## frazil (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy EB belated, KF!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy late birthday old guy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. Was a good day. Got some video gamin' in and went to dinner at my favorite restaurant, Benihana's (Japanese Hibachi). Sat with a group of kids we didn't know but made friends with them before night's end. One of the ladies there was from Australia and I kept asking if she could get me Crocodile Dundee's autograph. LOL


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)

Glad to hear it went well - Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks guys. Was a good day. Got some video gamin' in and went to dinner at my favorite restaurant, Benihana's (Japanese Hibachi). Sat with a group of kids we didn't know but made friends with them before night's end. One of the ladies there as from Australia and I kept asking if she could get me Crocodile Dundee's autograph. LOL




My wife loves Benihana's, grabs any opportunity she can to go there.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, KF!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2014)

sorry I missed it. Glad you had a good one.

Happy B-day (I'm early for next year).


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2014)

benihana's is yummy. we get there about once a year, usually around thanksgiving. I should have bought some of the ginger sauce to freeze when we went over thanksgiving.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Belated!! Glad you had a good day!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Belated!


----------

